# 7 week scan no heart beat



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

hi im back for some advice. This is my 2 clomid pregnancy, but looking like my third m/c after my scan this afternoon. i really thought everything ok this time. im 7 weeks and my 2nd scan has just shown 7 week sack and yolk but no heart beat. they have said poss too early. i dont think this is correct , i cant cope with false hope. i had positive test on day 29 so we know my dates are correct. also my progesterone day 22 was 73 and day 29 was 133, this is odd isnt it? please help xxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun  

If you use the search function at the top of the page just under the Fertility Friends logo you will see that there have been many girls going thro the same thing with early scans. 
Having a scan at 7 weeks IS early and you will not always get to see a heartbeat, some clinics won't scan before or at 7 weeks, they prefer to scan at nearer 8 weeks.

Keep positive hun


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

I have searched 3 times, '7 week scan no heart beat' always comes back ''no results' what am i doing wrong?


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

can any one please tell me how i find the posts on '7 week scan no heart beat'. i have gone to search button top of page and typed that in, it says no results, im desperate please help xxxx


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

try just  'no heartbeat' or ' 7week scan' and you might get better results.

Hang in there


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Also try early scan


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Here are a few posts that I have found by using the search function with various different words to search, like just 6 week scan, 7 week scan, no heartbeat etc. Try just clicking on search topic subjects only
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88215.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222457.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206340.0

Have they advised you what they have seen at the scan, looking how you have worded it they have seen a sack/yolk which should be right size for dates but did they say anything about fetal pole  It could just be a later implanter which does change what you see in these early stages


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

no advice but loads of hugs 4 u hun xxx


----------



## jennie76 (May 12, 2009)

like the other girls said lets pray that your baby late implanting in the womb dont give up till you they tell you otherwise.
hugs jennie


----------



## Julies (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Snowangel,

I agree that it could be a late implanter and that your dates could be slightly wrong.  I went for my first scan last week at 6+5 days and we saw only the sac and it wasn't clear enough to see anything else.  They told me that the sac was the right size for my dates but to come back in 7 days time for another scan.  I had my HCG levels taken last week and they were exactly right so that helped to reassure me a little. (I've already had 4 M/C's and am terrified that its going to happen again)  So anyway I've just been back for my second scan today at what I thought was 7+5 days and today I saw a little heartbeat and my OBGYN told me that I was at 6+2.  Don't know how this is possible because I had a stimulated cycle with Gonal F and then my trigger shot of ovitrelle was on the 28th November....but anyway according to my Dr I became pregnant on the 8th December (10 days post my ovulation trigger shot!!)

Fingers crossed that your dates are slightly out,
thinking of you,

Julie


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you all for your replies, 

they did see a sac and it measured 7 weeks which was exactly right, they also could see yolk sack. there was no fetal pole. ive had my 2 beta hcg tests now, the first 2 days ago was 56,000 which was ok, but today my 2nd result 48 hours later was only 61,000, this seems too low, doctor wasnt too hopefull. Im still managing to hold on to a tiny bit of hope, but really this has to be the worse week imagineable. I dont want false hope but would really like to know has any one been in this situation with hcgs (not brilliant) and no fetal pole at week 7 and gone back for 8 week scan to find  the baby was there xxxxxxxx


----------

